# Touch up paint for vw wheels?



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

First time my wife drove the car and she tagged a curb. Anyone know a place to buy touch up paint? Or similar color paint?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any pictures of the damage?

You may have to do a bit of sanding/grinding to touch up the wheel surface.

Are the wheels just standard silver?


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

PSU said:


> Any pictures of the damage?
> 
> You may have to do a bit of sanding/grinding to touch up the wheel surface.
> 
> Are the wheels just standard silver?


 Standard vw silver wheels. Grinding and sanding is a must. Car was pre-owned and the wheel had some rash. Now it's much worse. Luckily it was not the R.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hmmm. If they are real bad, perhaps refinish the entire wheel?

That would be your best bet.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

PSU said:


> Hmmm. If they are real bad, perhaps refinish the entire wheel?
> 
> That would be your best bet.


 Right. Which I'd probably rattle can assuming I can find a similar color/correct color or best rattle can option. It's my daily driver, I put 2,000 miles on it a month and park in NYC. I just don't want the car to look like total dog crap, city beater.


----------

